# King Mackerel Tournament participation???



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Why are King Mackerel tournament numbers so low? Why don’t you fish tournaments?
I will list some of the potential reasons I have heard or can come up with:
There is not enough money to win to make it worth the effort? This may never happen. If you are looking for a way to make money, this would not be for you. Even if a tournament is big enough to have a large payout, you still have to come in at the top to win a significant amount.
Too expensive? As compared to what?
Don’t feel I can compete with the “pro’s” that can run 100 miles at 70 mph, etc… A boundary can solve this problem. Personally I don't care if there is a boundary or not as long as we all play by the same rules. No boundary ... I will fish it. Boundary of within 0.5 miles of the pass .... I will fish it.
Don’t feel I can compete because of equipment (boats)? Again, a boundary.
I do not know the “secret” spots to fish. There are no secrets as far as I know. Find live bottom or structure holding bait and put lines out. I have fished Mackerel tournaments since the mid 90’s and have caught quality kings at probably 50 different spots. Find the bait and the right water and fish.
I do not care to compete, I just like to fish. Can’t solve this one.
I would if there were boundaries to make it fair.
The money is not spread out to enough places. This is one I struggle with as well. I do not like to have to come in the top 2 to get my entry fee back. Other than entry fee, I consider the other expenses just part of a day of fishing. Unless we were to travel out of town.
King mackerel are “green meat” trash fish and I don’t like them. OK. Can’t help you with this one.
King mackerel are too easy to catch, I’m a billfish person. Anybody can catch a stupid king mackerel. Can’t help with this one either. All I could say is make this statement in public and then fish one tournament and prove it.
What if a local tournament had a separate jackpot with a reasonable entry fee ($200?) and paid back 90% to the top 20% of entries and had a boundary set up so that you can only fish east of the Fl/Al line.
For 50 boats it would look something like this:
Fishing expenses: You like to fish so you are going to go anyway and since there is a boundary you will not burn a significant amount of extra fuel. Most everyone has sufficient rod reels tackle, etc.. It’s not blue marlin we are talking about. With the boundary I would expect that a 30 lb king would easily get you in the money and a 40 lber would be top 3. I am just guessing.
So, additional expense to enter tournament and compete = $200
1st $3,000, 2nd and 3rd $1300, 4th and 5th $850, 6th 7th and 8th $430, 9th and 10th $200
If you can go out and catch a fish bigger than 80% of the fleet, you get your money back. If you get lucky and catch a big one, you win $3000.
I personally like to compete and king mackerel is a good species in my opinion because of the large numbers of them along our coast as well as the fact that you really do not have to have special expensive equipment to catch them. Of course, as our family is concerned we have just as much fun competing for the largest bream or snapper or whatever. All that has to happen is for someone in my family to talk a little crap and almost instantly a tournament is formed. So I guess it is really more about the competition / challenge for me.
I am not trying to start a tournament. I am simply curious as to why people in our area do not fish tournaments. In the Carolinas, there are usually over 100 boats in any given king mackerel tournament. What is the difference?


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

its boundaries. If a tema has 50 knot speed and can get to rigs to pull hardtails, they have a serious advantage to anyone east of there. Might get 5 bites a month at a 30+ fish if you fish every day out of Destin, whereas you may get 5-10 bites a day at some of the better rigs. Simple as that.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Told old ! Not that mad at the fish anymore


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

So if there is a boundary at the fl / al line you would fish it? That would eliminate all rigs. That can't be the only reason. Are there any others that would fish with a boundary or that have other reasons?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Kmt*

being from NC and fishing all over in KMTs I can tell you one main reason. Everywhere else you can fish a trail or several events and sleep in your own bed at night here you have to travel so far between tourneys it drives the cost up higher than the payouts. 
This area needs a 5 leg tournament format that concludes with the KMT weekend at the Destin Rodeo.
The North Light tourney would be a great starting point the 1st week of June and the Mcdonalds tourney the last week of September is also a fun event. 
A large boat company could easly sponsor one more and I feel certain AJs or another restaurant harry ts etc in Destin would jump on board. 
this would make for a true series and the championship would be worth the cash it cost.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I still like to fish them but only do so many.

1. Money - I know people burn more but I have personally burnt $500 in gas in one day when I made a long fast run in the morning. That is a lot of money to me. It takes more than a mortgage payment to tournament fish for a weekend.

2. Time - I don't mind the time spent getting gear together, making rigs, etc. but I still have to make time for it.

3. Crew - My crew is old now. Married, kids, responsibilities, tired of getting beat to hell for a slimy mackerel, etc.

4. Loss of critical mass of participation - 300 boats shooting out the pass to win a brand new bot is an EVENT. 30 boats doing it to win the money they already spent back, not so much.

5. The same few teams dominate. They win because they are the best but no one else is going to want to play if they don't feel like they have a chance.

6. Barriers to entry. Priced boats lately?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

billin said:


> being from NC and fishing all over in KMTs I can tell you one main reason. Everywhere else you can fish a trail or several events and sleep in your own bed at night here you have to travel so far between tourneys it drives the cost up higher than the payouts.
> This area needs a 5 leg tournament format that concludes with the KMT weekend at the Destin Rodeo.
> The North Light tourney would be a great starting point the 1st week of June and the Mcdonalds tourney the last week of September is also a fun event.
> A large boat company could easly sponsor one more and I feel certain AJs or another restaurant harry ts etc in Destin would jump on board.
> this would make for a true series and the championship would be worth the cash it cost.


 We used to fish tournaments out of Destin 10-15 years ago. In fact AJs was the sponsor of one. It is a terrible place for a king tournament simply because to have a serious shot at wining, you are looking at running back to at least Pensacola and probably Mobile. I'm sure every once in a while a 50lb king gets lost and swims over to Destin but from my experience you really need to fish from Pensacola west to have a decent chance.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to fish tournaments years ago I stop because of the following:
1.Have you seen the Go Fast Boats Lately?
2.Some teams have certain baits flown in via planes.
3.These teams fish almost everyday and if their not fishing an area they have the resources to tell them what's going on in that area.
4.Money is not object.
5.Why bother.
I have learned now to enjoy fishing with my son and make good memories of the moment.
6. O have I mentioned Have you seen the Go Fast Boats Lately?
It's like bring a knife to a gun fight. You will lose every time.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Destin*

actually I personally caught 5 over 50 lbs in Destin last year and all were caught east of Destin with the exception of one. The area is prime for tournaments lots of fishermen lots of spectators and big venues all in a tightly compressed relatively small area. Pensacola has no venue for tournament fishing no spectators hurts the sponsorship opportunities' and decreases participation. Thatys one of the main reasons SKA division 7 is such a joke. You are correct pure poundage wise that division throws up huge numbers but they don't have 20 boats in it and that was at the prime. All the venues sucked except one. The fishing was better but nothing for the family to do and if you are spending that type of cash if Momma aint happy you aint going


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> I used to fish tournaments years ago I stop because of the following:
> 1.Have you seen the Go Fast Boats Lately?
> 2.Some teams have certain baits flown in via planes.
> 3.These teams fish almost everyday and if their not fishing an area they have the resources to tell them what's going on in that area.
> ...


 
But yet most will buy a lottery ticket several times a month with a one in 600 million OR MORE chance of winning. I hear what folks are saying but 1-300 chance at a new boat or 1-30 chance of winning $$$$ is not bad odds at all when put in perspective. No it is not worth it if your boat of choice is a 52' Hatteras, I get it, they can be expensive to operate. But kings are one fish I can target successfully and if the cost to enter is reasonable I will take my 19' CC troll along the beach and pray I hook a big boy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't get all the whining about how a few teams keep dominating. Try something new, if they keep winning and you aren't placing. Stop dragging the same old duster behind the same old planer with that mushy freaking cigar minnow on there. Switch to flouro, bridle up some hard tails and bump troll, change your pattern, change your location, etc, etc.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

MrFish. I to have caught several kings over 40 to 50 pound range, and I can say ones not pulling feather dusters for them. Trust me. First off, the faster the boat more time fishing, and less time traveling to and from your honey hole.
Second, the bigger the LIVE BAIT the bigger the KING. (Mullet, hard tails, white trout, ect.)
Third, I guess we will take your 40 footer with Quads 300's on the next SKA. I didn't think so. Btw. I stopped in the mid 90's doing tournaments, and I could not tell you the first king fish team around here or in a fishing magazine. Who cares.
Also, I just laugh inside seeing the weekend fisherman going against them. 
These guys are career fishermen and do this for a living not for something to do,and that's what makes a big difference.
I think I'm not whining at all. I'm stating the truth, and the same goes for Bass fishing tournaments. I don't even Bass Fish, but I can see the same thing happening in that part of the woods as well.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

As far as go fast boats, a boundary would help right? They would still get anywhere faster than us but if you are only going 20 miles would that really help? Maybe if you are going to the same spot and it's an early early real early bite. I doubt there would be one popular spot east of Alabama. 

What kind of special bait would someone fly in to pensacola?

Who fishes king tournaments for a living? 

I didn't know these things happened.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

You for got to take in sea conditions. A 40 ft go fast boat would have no problem in 5-6 ft sea and go out 20 miles, but the rest of the boats would be sitting in the pass wishing. Also if the seas did calm two hours later, that go fast boat might be coming back in to the scales.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I keep hearing about people running with no problems in 6 footers. I don't think many know what true 6 footers look like.


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Just a thought, make divisions for the various boat lengths. That way the guys in the small boats aren't competing with the big go fast boats. IF the big guys want to run to the rigs - great. The little guy can fish local waters and still have a chance at a decent prize. I think you'd have to design a tournament to eliminate specialized boats capitalizing on their speed and the degree of professional fishing capability against the smaller guy.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Plain & simple .. The arms race in go fast boats .. Between 1985-95 I cashed (won or most if the time placed) 60% if the time in tournament .. Same boat , same crew .. 1995 to 2000 we cashed in less than 1/3 of time, even with motor, electronics, & tackle up grades ... Though fewer boats were fishing ... They were modern large fast long rage boats .. Not going to buy a $150k boat just to tournament fish, with partipation in decline ... Also, the winners were those who could afford these boats .. 

However, take the King of the Bay 'tournament'. I admire the the skills of those catching 30-40 kings inside ! 

As an alternative .. Look at the 'King of the


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

billin said:


> actually I personally caught 5 over 50 lbs in Destin last year and all were caught east of Destin with the exception of one. The area is prime for tournaments lots of fishermen lots of spectators and big venues all in a tightly compressed relatively small area. Pensacola has no venue for tournament fishing no spectators hurts the sponsorship opportunities' and decreases participation. Thatys one of the main reasons SKA division 7 is such a joke. You are correct pure poundage wise that division throws up huge numbers but they don't have 20 boats in it and that was at the prime. All the venues sucked except one. The fishing was better but nothing for the family to do and if you are spending that type of cash if Momma aint happy you aint going


 You must have them dialed in. I've KMT fished my own boat for 15 years. Fished the SKA, placed in the small boat, gone to nationals, won one tournament overall, won the small boat division of another, and placed 2-10th in I don't know how many tournaments over the years and I have only ever caught 1 king over 50lbs in my life. A bunch of 40s and who knows how many 30s but only one over 50.

I would love to see KMT fishing take off in popularity in this area again but there are a lot of headwinds.


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Unlikely for a small boat to win but possible. A few years ago a man, his wife, and his two 8-year old twin sons won the Jacksonville Kingfish tourney in a 21' Carolina Skiff. And it has the largest number of entries on the circuit.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

JVT....that's good to hear. I bet they were very happy.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## tank1949 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mullethead said:


> Plain & simple .. The arms race in go fast boats .. Between 1985-95 I cashed (won or most if the time placed) 60% if the time in tournament .. Same boat , same crew .. 1995 to 2000 we cashed in less than 1/3 of time, even with motor, electronics, & tackle up grades ... Though fewer boats were fishing ... They were modern large fast long rage boats .. Not going to buy a $150k boat just to tournament fish, with partipation in decline ... Also, the winners were those who could afford these boats ..
> 
> However, take the King of the Bay 'tournament'. I admire the the skills of those catching 30-40 kings inside !
> 
> As an alternative .. Look at the 'King of the


 
AMEN! And Uncle Sugar is always there to screw it up.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

JVT said:


> Unlikely for a small boat to win but possible. A few years ago a man, his wife, and his two 8-year old twin sons won the Jacksonville Kingfish tourney in a 21' Carolina Skiff. And it has the largest number of entries on the circuit.


It was grandparents and grand kids and it was a pontoon boat.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Outside of the ass kicking you take in three footers @ 35 mph in a regular 19-23 foot boat, this sums up my thoughts on KMTs. 

http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

JoeZ said:


> Outside of the ass kicking you take in three footers @ 35 mph in a regular 19-23 foot boat, this sums up my thoughts on KMTs.
> 
> http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


 HAHAHA that was a good laugh, I enjoyed that video way to much!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Tell me it's not accurate.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Outside of the ass kicking you take in three footers @ 35 mph in a regular 19-23 foot boat, this sums up my thoughts on KMTs.
> 
> http://youtu.be/_TJntzEPAn4


Hahaha ..... Gotta get there before the other 100 ********!!


----------



## wbdenamur (Jan 4, 2014)

*king tournaments*

I wish there were more tournaments in the Panama City area. There was one SKA tournament hosted by Pirates Cove Marina about 10 years back and it was great. Mexico Beach has a great king tournament with about 160 boats annually. Boundaries are a great idea. I am a recreational fisherman and my team has won and placed in several local tournaments. I would be in!:thumbup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*what about*

what about a tourney with different classes. Let's say amature classs? or Weekend warrior class? Boat size limitations? Geography restrictions. This is a big forum. I am sure there are people with experience in putting together a tourney. My biggest was 27lbs about 10 miles off of Destin. Personally one of my best fish. It would be a great thing for all people to be able to compete. Just my 2 cents.:thumbup:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*over 50 lbs*

yes they were all over Destin LAST year myself and and many others had banner years on them I have caught 10 total over 50 lbs the largest 58 and 5 of the 10 were caught last year truth be known 4.5 over 50 last year one of the fish got chomped in front of the anal vent and there was 52 lbs left behind by the shark. I also fished 8 years without seeing one over 40. As far as SKA goes I started fishing in Morehead back when the nationals were up there as the Hardees tourney and no one even knew where the hell Biloxi was even at on the map. the 1st 50 lb came in 1997 at the dead tree hole fell victim to a tandem pogy rig In October. The second was in the cape fear river channel the following August for the Sneads ferry KMT it ate a pogy in 12 feet of water the only one weighed in a tourney and it was my biggest. 
#3 came out of the not so seceret hole north of Charleston pre fishing the east coast gotem on. #4and #5 came out of the jungle off Wilmington both caught in 2001. The remaing 5 all in Destin last year. so to answer your question yes last year was outstanding. yes I own a scale and yes I would love to take all your money in a tourney any day just name the venue.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

So far what I have gathered is this:

We cant compete with the rich guys that fish mackerel tournaments for a living and have baits flown in by planes.

We cant afford or don't want a "go-fast" boat and therefore, we cant compete with the ones that have one.

The same teams always win so why bother.

We cant run 40 mph in 6 ft seas.

There should be a trail with a handful of tournaments close to home.

So... it looks like to me a lot of you should look in to the NEW SKA.
Division 7 has 4 tournaments between Dauphin Island and Pensacola.
They have a small boat class as well as a single engine class.
Two of these tournaments are rodeos where you can leave whenever you want and from any port and weigh on the last day. To me, this eliminates the concern with go-fast boats and the ability to run fast in large seas. It also allows you to sleep in your own bed.

As far as the same teams always winning ... that's not really true except for the Kwazar boat out of Mobile. Marc is bad ass. But I like to compete against him because he is the best and if one day I luck up and beat him I will have done something.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

'Luck up...'

I'd rather be in Lugo, with V.D., than compete in a King tournament.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the input but I think that was covered in original post. You don't like to fish for mackerel in tournaments. I get it. I am also not going to force you to click on this link any more. It's up to you.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

So are you planning to fish ska tournaments again PJ?? I'm thinking about it if my work schedule will permit. Small boat class. If you're looking for a ride let me know. 

Brad


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been kickin around the idea. I would love to see it grow in our area again as it was in the late 90's when there were 100 boats in every tournament. The only way for it to grow is to get more people interested. That is what I was trying to figure out with this post. I guess maybe people around Pensacola just don't care for tournaments. Even the inshore tournaments don't have that many boats. Over the years I have heard over and over again about not being able to compete because of the "big go-fast pros". Blah, Blah, Blah, that's just more exciting to say than "I just don't like to tournament fish" I guess.

Nobody around here is a pro. Nobody anywhere flies in baits. Nobody anywhere does it for a living. Nobody runs 40 in 6 ft seas.

I don't know where these things came from. Just scuttle-butt from the group that didn't place in the tournaments I would imagine.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

billin said:


> yes they were all over Destin LAST year myself and and many others had banner years on them I have caught 10 total over 50 lbs the largest 58 and 5 of the 10 were caught last year truth be known 4.5 over 50 last year one of the fish got chomped in front of the anal vent and there was 52 lbs left behind by the shark. I also fished 8 years without seeing one over 40. As far as SKA goes I started fishing in Morehead back when the nationals were up there as the Hardees tourney and no one even knew where the hell Biloxi was even at on the map. the 1st 50 lb came in 1997 at the dead tree hole fell victim to a tandem pogy rig In October. The second was in the cape fear river channel the following August for the Sneads ferry KMT it ate a pogy in 12 feet of water the only one weighed in a tourney and it was my biggest.
> #3 came out of the not so seceret hole north of Charleston pre fishing the east coast gotem on. #4and #5 came out of the jungle off Wilmington both caught in 2001. The remaing 5 all in Destin last year. so to answer your question yes last year was outstanding. yes I own a scale and yes I would love to take all your money in a tourney any day just name the venue.


 I've trolled outside of Destin pass caught my limit of Kings in less than 30 minutes. They are definitely there. No 50 lb Kings but my son had a 42" one last time out, not bad for a teenager who hasn't fished a lot. Would like to know how you target the bigger ones. What bait do you use and where are you going? I don't want all your secrets, just looking to find something bigger to let my now 17 year old son reel in. You can PM if you want, I live in Mary Esther and have a 20' Nautic Star Center Console so I don't go out too deep but will go out further if and when I can get a second battery.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Testoserone ?*

Seems like the big fast boat thing maybe a compensation thing in the SKA? We ran into this in SPA (Southern Pinfish Association). We had guys showing up to the peir with the topline Walmart Combos. They could outcast the garage sale combos by at least 4 yards. Didn't matter, the cane pole guys on the private docks would beat us everytime. We never did get to pose with babe and bust open a bottle Colt Malt Liquor. :thumbdown:


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

I think that there are some people that can afford and/or are willing to make a payment for a big go fast boat and that's their decision. I don't have one. I don't hold that against them. Congrats to them for working toward a goal and achieving it. Maybe we can get the government involved and complain enough about how unfair it is and a program will be developed that will make us all entitled to a big boat. Like wellfare but for fishing. That would make it fair. 

Take what you got and beat them.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Govt. already has it*



Renegade said:


> I think that there are some people that can afford and/or are willing to make a payment for a big go fast boat and that's their decision. I don't have one. I don't hold that against them. Congrats to them for working toward a goal and achieving it. Maybe we can get the government involved and complain enough about how unfair it is and a program will be developed that will make us all entitled to a big boat. Like wellfare but for fishing. That would make it fair.
> 
> Take what you got and beat them.


Renegade I think the govt. already has that. It's called "the affordable care act" Page 1793 details that boats are subsidized for low income families as a source of provideing Omega3's for undernurished children.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

King fish are a Hell of a species to target, big ones anyway.
When the water temps get right, a troll from the Pensacola pass to the sea buoy dragging a few Cigs behind a duster will put a few in the boat.

We used to run our favorite lure, a "Destin Streak" in front of bait. It was productive but rarely or never produced a tournament quality King. 
My personal record king fish is 48lbs caught on a bonito strip in a rough Pensacola pass. I was retrieving the line on an old 6/0 Penn to pick up and go home when the strike occurred. It was good enough to win the Gulf Breeze Optimist Rodeo years ago.
One of the best King Mackerel fishermen I knew was the late Creighton Parker. AKA "Team Rag-tag".
He always said a kidney belt and a bean bag was more important than the boat size to catch the big ones, ya gotta get there to catch them. And the winning fish rarely are caught around here.

Big fish are on the rigs and it takes a high dollar go fast boat to get there and back to the weigh-in. If you don't own a go fast boat you can hang it up.
You need money and a fast boat to be successful. Something that most of us cannot afford.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

So since we are narrowing down on a common reason:

"You have to have a big high dollar go-fast boat to compete"

Lets talk about how to level the playing field.

A boundary at +/- 30 miles from Pensacola Pass?

A size limit on the boats?

A HP limit on the boats?

Would any or all of these change peoples mind?

BTW, one of the most successful teams on the SKA trail years ago was a boat called Sea Hagg. Two men in their 60's fishing an older model 23' sea craft.

Also, the Bud Light last year was won by a boat with a trolling motor mounted on the front.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. Never mind. Now the conclusion can only be one of a couple answers:

A. I don't want to compete. I just like to fish. 

B. I really just suck at it and I know I will get my ass kicked even if the boundary is 1 square mile around the mass and the only allowed bait is a cigar m... Mexican cigar minnow flown in on a 747. 

Both answers are fine. Just trying to get feedback.

By the way. If anyone is interested in learning how to fish for big mackerels I am more than willing to share what I know. Not that I am a guru, but I have done it for a while.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

here's my take of why i don't fish king or any other tourney. I do fish the family rodeo's as much as possible because my kids love to fish and getting their name on a board makes me just as proud as they are. However I do not fish tourney's, why? because my crew absolutely SUCKS. Its hard to get a crew together to fish on a regular day let alone depend on anyone to put up money to fish.

This is how my usual season goes, from about November to February every person i talk to all they want to talk about is going fishing, when we going, how's the boat running, whats running right now, next time you go i'm down i got gas, bait, and everything else we need, what kind of gear should i stock up on for the upcoming season? 

About mid March through the October i get every reason not to go that could possibly ever be thought of. I had one friend who's wife planned their wedding smack in the middle of the 9 day federal season, did he put his foot down and grow a set? Lets just say he didn't get to fish at all that year. Then i get the ever popular; i have to work, my wife has to get her nails done, i just don't have any money, i have gas and my wife is afraid she won't be able to smell it, my wife said no so i can't go, i really need to cut the grass. I have heard it all and its a never ending cycle and those excuses are always followed up by, next time you go i'm in.

These are problems that i don't have, yes, i'm married but my wife understands fishing is my drug and has no problem with my addiction. My job allows me to work when i want so i fish during the week and on weekends and any other day i feel like it. everything else comes after the season is over in the mean time i will be found on the boat.

So my usual days of fishing consist of me an the kids which is not a problem they can out fish the best of them but going 2-3 days at a time for a tourney takes its toll on them.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

It is the same as fishing the billfish tournaments try to compete with a 25 foot boat vs a 42 Hattie that leaves Thursday night and re fuels at grand Isle the next morning then starts fishing in better waters. Forgot the full time captain owners flying in for the party ect. If you want to contribute to the prize money go ahead.
Once the money gets high enough the cheating starts. ie PBG Tournament had a boat captain along side his friend in a long liner with the prize winning fish. Capt was band after that but the money $90,000 was still in his pocket.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I love fishing king tourneys. Live baiting kings is fun and easy, and every once in a while you catch that stud that makes it all worth it. Billin isn't BSing about the kings out of Destin, there were some sure enough studs around last year and I hope they show up again this year. I fished the McDonald's tourney two years ago and had fun, will probably fish it this year. As far as king tourneys during peak season though, I'm not going to skip out on several paid trips to fish a king tournament where the most I could win is a couple grand. I think there are probably others who feel the same way. If you sweeten the pot, more people will show up. Just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

capt'n slim said:


> This is how my usual season goes, from about November to February every person i talk to all they want to talk about is going fishing, when we going, how's the boat running, whats running right now, next time you go i'm down i got gas, bait, and everything else we need, what kind of gear should i stock up on for the upcoming season?
> 
> About mid March through the October i get every reason not to go that could possibly ever be thought of. I had one friend who's wife planned their wedding smack in the middle of the 9 day federal season, did he put his foot down and grow a set? Lets just say he didn't get to fish at all that year. Then i get the ever popular; i have to work, my wife has to get her nails done, i just don't have any money, i have gas and my wife is afraid she won't be able to smell it, my wife said no so i can't go, i really need to cut the grass. I have heard it all and its a never ending cycle and those excuses are always followed up by, next time you go i'm in.


SO TRUE! I know people that like to go fishing and people that like to talk about going fishing but they never seem to go, I've come to accept it. I don't think I will ever understand it but I accept that is just how they are.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

We just brought back our king mackerel tournament at Harbor Docks in Destin last year, it is the last weekend in August before Labor Day. We have boundaries at roughly Panama City to the east and the state line to the west, as well as a mandatory check out at 6 am at the Destin Bridge.

Last year it was won with a 58 pound king caught less than 10 miles east of Destin. We had three other kings weighed in over 40, two of which were caught at the Liberty Ship/White Hill. You can absolutely catch big kings close to home. We pulled the hooks on one that definitely would have placed. 

We also guarantee $5000 for the largest king weighed, no matter how many boats enter. If you want to help grow local kingfish tournaments, please help us spread the word!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*eddiem*

send me some info on the tourney I didn't even know it was going on I will distribute some info and see if I can get a few others involved.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

billin said:


> send me some info on the tourney I didn't even know it was going on I will distribute some info and see if I can get a few others involved.


I don't have much on in right now, been busy getting everything ready for the cobia tournament(s). Last year was our first year doing it in 15 years or so, it was a last minute decision so we weren't able to get the word out much. I'll make sure to post something to this thread and in the tournament section as soon as we have more info. 

There is a little info here though: http://cobiaworldchampionships.com/tournaments/summer-open/

Disregard the registration form link, its a link to the cobia tournament form right now.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

For Cobia tournaments try to find the fads that some people put out! or just chum by a structure.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

IMHO "Money" Tournaments are a bane to recreational fishing.

They suck the spirit out of "sport fishing" and turn people who should be friends and compatriots in protecting what we love into "competitors" looking for 'their piece of the pie'.
Most tournaments give nothing back to the community or the fisheries.

I don't have a 'problem' with them as most folks who simply choose NOT to compete.
But if that's what you want to do then go for it! knock yourself out.
Just don't knock anybody else out in the process ;-)


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Renegade said:


> So since we are narrowing down on a common reason:
> 
> "You have to have a big high dollar go-fast boat to compete"
> 
> ...


You just keep repeating yourself.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Pier#r said:


> IMHO "Money" Tournaments are a bane to recreational fishing. They suck the spirit out of "sport fishing" and turn people who should be friends and compatriots in protecting what we love into "competitors" looking for 'their piece of the pie'. Most tournaments give nothing back to the community or the fisheries. I don't have a 'problem' with them as most folks who simply choose NOT to compete. But if that's what you want to do then go for it! knock yourself out. Just don't knock anybody else out in the process ;-)


 We don't keep a dime from our tournaments. Everything we raise goes to Take-A-Kid Fishing a Day where we take 400 kids fishing, for free, in November.


----------



## Renegade (Oct 2, 2007)

Panhandle. I know, it's like a broken record. I'm trying to figure out if there is anything that would increase participation and I have offered up solutions and I guess no one is reading the thread because all I get is crap about big fast boats. 

Let's eliminate that. How about..... If your boat runs Faster than 40 you can't enter. Is that too fast? How about 25? There are kayak divisions in most tournaments. Oh but jimbob has a high dollar super duper kayak. No one can compete with him. Let's have a boat inspection at the captains meeting and if someone whines about your boat you are not allowed to enter. Good lord people take your panties off.

Never mind. Let's just keep it like it is. I like competing against the big fast rich people! 

Pier, you may want to research your statement about tournaments not giving back.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Renegade said:


> Panhandle. I know, it's like a broken record. I'm trying to figure out if there is anything that would increase participation and I have offered up solutions and I guess no one is reading the thread because all I get is crap about big fast boats.
> 
> Let's eliminate that. How about..... If your boat runs Faster than 40 you can't enter. Is that too fast? How about 25? There are kayak divisions in most tournaments. Oh but jimbob has a high dollar super duper kayak. No one can compete with him. Let's have a boat inspection at the captains meeting and if someone whines about your boat you are not allowed to enter. Good lord people take your panties off.
> 
> ...


 Best thread I've read on here yet. But I'm a helpless newb. I need to find out how to catch ANY King Mackerel so I can get my wife hooked up, and maybe, just maybe, she won't think I'm such an idiot. LOL.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

The Miller Lite Mack Attack King tournament I ran was 90% payout and 10% to the partner charity. I didn't profit at all and did it for the love of kingfishing tournaments trying to keep the spirit alive here and for the awareness benefit of the partner charity.


----------

